
Obama-era techies weigh staying under Trump - brandonb
http://www.politico.com/story/2016/11/obama-trump-tech-silicon-valley-231819
======
jimmywanger
> The official describes talking with one colleague "who's Jewish and is
> outraged that [incoming White House chief of strategist Steve] Bannon will
> be steps from the Oval [Office] and frightened by all the anti-Semitism
> that's been swirling since the campaign."

People realize that Donald Trump's daughter Ivanka is Jewish, and converted to
Judaism to marry her husband, Trump's son-in-law right?

It's a whole lot of FUD swirling around right now, and people who have strong
convictions with very little basis in fact squawking loudly.

~~~
hga
And her Jewish husband Jared Kushner ran the campaign's data operations:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=Jared+Kushner+data](https://www.google.com/search?q=Jared+Kushner+data)

The ADL's complaint about Bannon is thin gruel:
[http://www.adl.org/sp/stephen-bannon-backgrounder/bannon-
bac...](http://www.adl.org/sp/stephen-bannon-backgrounder/bannon-
backgrounder.html?referrer=https://www.google.com/)

It boils down to their claim the Alt Right is anti-Semitic, when that's only
the small portion of it that's the Alt White vs. the vastly larger Alt West
and even larger Alt Lite which isn't there yet, plus our rule that we don't
shoot at people who are shooting in the right direction (which, come to think
of it, has not as of late characterized the Alt White), Breitbart.com is not
an entirely polite or Leftist publication, "Bannon is a Critic of the
Republican Establishment and the Left." (a truly devastating charge, how
_dare_ he!), "Bannon has Held a Number of Positions in his Career." (the
gravamen of that is they weren't on the Left), and they bury the lede by
ending with "We Are Not Aware of Any Anti-Semitic Statements From Bannon."
(even they are not willing to take his ex-wife's claims from their 2007
divorce as credible).

Seriously, the establishment, _remarkably_ excluding the GOPe, has gone all in
on smearing the next Republican Karl Rove figure with abject lies even the ADL
can't defend face-to-face, and our response is "We Don't Care". As I've
commented here before, that the GOPe is included in the "we" should and I
suspect does _terrify_ the Left, they're rapidly losing one of their potent
weapons short of lawfare.

~~~
norea-armozel
The Alt-right is just a code word for White Nationalism. So, if you don't like
it then denounce it.

~~~
hga
Sorry, but you don't get to define what the Alt Right is, the members of it
have that privilege.

Any reason you don't show us the respect of self-identity that you, at
minimum, _desire_ from others for your identity
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13055540](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13055540))?

~~~
dragonwriter
Your own descriptions _are_ the substance of White Nationalism. I will accept
that they are different (but overlapping!) _identities_ , but they are the
same _substantive political ideology_.

------
drivingmenuts
My advice is this: if there is any question whatsoever, then get out now. If
you're sure that staying will be a benefit to your government, then stay.

------
norea-armozel
Because me being openly transgender doesn't oppress people? Whereas white
nationalists demand the full scale deportation of native born citizens who
aren't white?

See the difference? If not, I think you're trolling then.

Also, if you want to talk about my comments in that thread, none of what I've
said is contrary to common sense (i.e. supporting civil rights). You're the
idiot that decided to conflate a patient having a disease and respecting their
civil rights with giving civil rights to the disease itself. That alone pretty
much puts you in the "I'm bad at being a good person" category. If you want to
apologize and start over I'm game. Until then, I'm going to skewer you on
these points.

~~~
sctb
> _You 're the idiot that..._

No matter what thread we're in or what we're responding to, personal attacks
aren't OK here. We detached this subthread from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13058266](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13058266)
and marked it off-topic.

